

Ask HN: What's the best (recent) router for DD-WRT? - newman314

I woke up this morning to discover that my router has apparently decided to give up the ghost.<p>Hoping to leverage the wisdom of HN as to what is a good, inexpensive router that is able to run DD-WRT.
======
jeebusroxors
[http://www.dd-
wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices#Suppo...](http://www.dd-
wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices#Supported_Devices)

The Linksys (listed under Cisco) should be available, however you must note
the REV when buying. I know some net gears switched to vxworks within the same
model - but carried a different REV.

------
pasbesoin
I don't have one, but I've seen recent positive comments about some of the
ASUS line. Decent horsepower and memory, and a USB connector that can be
turned into a network drive (keep in mind, USB 2 isn't the fastest).

~~~
newman314
I spent several hours looking at various boards and reviews and it's turned
into a chaotic mess since I last bought a router.

My requirements/would like to haves are: * DD-WRT capable (this is a must
have) * a/b/g at least, n would be nice * dual band n even nicer * gigE ports
that support jumbo frames

At this point, I'm looking at the Netgear WNDR3700 and the Asus RT-N16. FWIW,
the router that just died was an Asus WL500G Deluxe and it worked fine until
it croaked.

PS. There also seems to be factions that are variously for Broadcom, Atheros
etc.

~~~
pasbesoin
I've generally found the comments on NewEgg (newegg.com) quite useful, when
averaged and weighted by the apparent competence of the commentor. I learn
details from them that I don't find elsewhere. I'll also look at Amazon and
some other places, e.g. anandtech and some of the PC Magazine reviews remain
informative.

Off topic, but recently I was trying to learn details of the then new or
upcoming Intel mobile Core processors. Googling around, the one place that had
specifics was a German site. You never know...

